# Rehearsal space in Ottawa



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Can't play at home anymore, too many complaints. Anyone have any suggestions for a rehearsal space in ottawa, preferably south end?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

I too am looking for something like the Cherry Beach equivalent in Ottawa.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

A friend just emailed me this:

http://ottawa.craigslist.org/muc/344127739.html

but I don't know anything about it. Anyone try this place out?


----------

